# Small Manhole Cover for sewer cleanout



## nbige (Jun 22, 2010)

My sewer cleanout is right where i park so i have had to replace the PVC cap twice. I just wanted to know if there was some sort of small manhole i could install to make this safe for me to park on so i dont cause any more extensive damage. Also if there is such a thing, what would it be called and where could i purchase it?

Thanks in advance::thumbsup:


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

We use something like this in our municipality, we call it a brooks box

http://www.brooksproductsnw.com/pb.html

Any distributor that sells sewer or water pipe for a municipal application should carry it, your local plumbing supply might be able to bring it in too. If no luck, call up the local sewer dept and see where they get theirs.


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

We use something like this in our municipality, we call it a brooks box 

http://www.brooksproductsnw.com/pb.html

Any distributor that sells sewer or water pipe for a municipal application should carry it, your local plumbing supply might be able to bring it in too. If no luck, call up the local sewer dept and see where they get theirs.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

nbige said:


> My sewer cleanout is right where i park so i have had to replace the PVC cap twice. I just wanted to know if there was some sort of small manhole i could install to make this safe for me to park on so i dont cause any more extensive damage. Also if there is such a thing, what would it be called and where could i purchase it?
> 
> Thanks in advance::thumbsup:


Check Sioux Chief for a traffic grade cast iron cleanout. Depending on the size of pipe, how tight the concrete/asphalt is to it, you might need to chip some out to fix it. 
http://siouxchief.com/Drainage/CommercialDrainage/Cleanouts

Also if the riser is tight in the concrete you might be able to just flip a PVC cap over so the square nut isn't sticking up in your driveway. Then you just need to build yourself a square tool to tighten and loosen. Tool would look like a branding iron with an "X" the right size on the end of a T handle.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

This would also minimize the damage to your cleanout cap... haha :whistling2:
http://www.happyscooters.com/150cc-Classic-Vespa-Style-Moped-Scooter-p-440.html


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

They make small concrete ~8" round boxes with heavy iron lids too. That rectangular box looks a little big...


----------

